# Ein Mann der Ruhe, der reine Denker...(1xGif)



## Marco2 (27 Nov. 2019)

*...aber eben kein Macher !!!lol12lol12*​


----------



## comatron (27 Nov. 2019)

Wenigstens hat er sich auf dem Weg zum Ball nicht verlaufen.


----------



## Chamser81 (27 Nov. 2019)

Schön, dass seine Arroganz bestraft wurde!

Danke


----------

